# Taking down some trees



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

I took some pics so why not post them.
My father and I took down 3 trees a couple weekends ago that were all leaning in directions we didn't want them; one over the veggie garden and two over the garage. The poplar in the first couple pics and the Oak in the next couple were both pretty good sized trees. The other was a small cherry tree that wasn't very exciting, you can see the stump in the middle of the last picture. That oak DID NOT want to lay down anywhere but on top of the garage. Took a good bit of rope work to make sure it went the right direction. For my shop-bandsaw milling hobby I saved (2) 2.5 foot sections of poplar trunk and will go back for some of the oak once we have finished cutting it down to size.
Over all, a good afternoons work, and some grateful parents. :thumbsup:

Oh yeah; should I seal the ends of the poplar logs and leave them for a long time to dry, or mill them now and then seal the ends of the cut wood and let them dry that way?


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Clark said:


> Oh yeah; should I seal the ends of the poplar logs and leave them for a long time to dry, or mill them now and then seal the ends of the cut wood and let them dry that way?


You should saw them first, then sticker and seal.


----------

